# Help with male goat attitude



## Hippie hollow (Jun 5, 2018)

I have three does and one male goat named Romeo. The one in my avatar. He is very personable and sweet and friendly and loves to curl up with his mama. He was banded when he was young because I just didn’t have room to have two separate goat areas. Anyhow he has Become more bold. For instance the other day I was blocking the doorway to my garden. And he just wants to push on my side as hard as he can and that sucker is pretty strong. He just recently started being this Way when he wants something and I know goats are stubborn. My other goats when they don’t get what they want they stop and shake their head at me and I passed my chest out a little at them and they walk away. This little guy well not really little doesn’t actually run and head but he just presses his head to me and begins to push as hard as possible. Right now I grabbing him by the horn’s pushing backAnd tell him no in a very stern voice. I pop them in the butt once With my hand  with my hand for it but he’s 120 pounds so I’m sure it barely affected him. I’m sure pushing back and saying no works to train a dog over time but I feel like with goats being well the way they are I feel like there needs to be a better method of teaching him who’s boss. Because if I’ve learned anything in life it’s that all your animals need to know who is in charge


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a hip pocket type buck (herd sire) that's in the 160-180 pound range at a year old. His dad was well north of 250# and I expect he'll get there as well. Very friendly, but wants to be right at my side always. This includes when I'm trying to get through gates and such. This doesn't work well for me all the time. He has rather large scurs and I have (like you) grabbed them to try and control him (he does NOT like it), and pushing against him from the front is like a challenge to him so of course he wants to push back. Pulling on them is about useless as well. I can sometimes manipulate him by using the horns to turn his head to either side.

I've found the best bet is to turn his head and "walk into him" from the side to force him to move where I want him to go. I use my knees to his side for emphasis. Slapping his butt I don't think he even feels. If he's being a particular pest, a good solid whack on the bridge of the nose generally makes him decide to move away. If he "grumbles" or "whines" at me (preparation to challenge me) when doing any of this, I immediately take on the persona of head goat and move directly at him to physically force him to get out of my way. And I don't let up until he turns tail and runs away. You need to set boundaries and make sure he understands that YOU are the real herd sire/head goat in charge.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, that may well be interpreted as a challenge or you want to play.
Try a squirt bottle. 
Starting when they are just babies with back up and teaching them by walking into them to force them to back up makes a difference.


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes I’ve switched to a good pop on the nose  and no matter what I do he would never turn around and run away he is much too stubborn. He’s a very sweet guy and like I said he’s not running in and headbutting me he just wants to push. He starting to learn that I’m not backing down. I know that’s rule number one. I’m not letting him win. I do  use his horns when I need him to go somewhere and he doesn’t want to and I have no problem pushing him aside if I need to get through. It’s just this one problem. Other than him pushing to get what he wants which is usually into my garden he’s a great guy. I’m going to keep working with him


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 14, 2018)

He just started this behavior a few months ago


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh and sorry about the late response. I thought no one responded to the post because I wasn’t getting my notices


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 14, 2018)

We don't always get notices   

As already pointed out, pushing against a head is what you will get back!  Pushing!   It's a goat challenge to a goat.   Some animals respond to a push.  Goats, not so much, especially on the head area. 

A collar may be an option.  There is a point to hold and not pressure on his head.

I like the spray bottle, most do not like water/rain.   Keep it near the fence/gate where he challenges you.   They are smart!!  It doesn't take long for them to move if they just SEE that bottle.   Like the feed scoop in reverse.


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 14, 2018)

I’ve use the water bottle message on several animals and on one of my other goats and it worked but he pretty much just laughed in my face when I squirt him. Oh no I don’t push back because I know they take that as a challenge. And he loves a challenge. I do however give him a pop on the nose with a stern no as I hold my ground. He hasn’t tested me lately so I don’t know if he’s getting the picture or he’s just been interested in other things. If he starts texting me again I may try that leash method


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 15, 2018)

My boy is a hip pocket kinda guy as well. Always wants to be wherever I'm going just ahead of when I get there. If I stop he'll come up behind me and rub his face and forehead on me (trying to claim me)... I've used a stout stick to rap him with, I've used my hands and fists as well. He's probably right around 200lbs. It's gotten to the point that he kinda "groans" at me like they do when they're getting upset and are about to fight, and bouncing around putting his head down presenting me with his scurs like he's about to rear up and butt.

Couple of days ago I'd had enough and put him on the ground and then sat on his side holding his head and neck pinned to the ground. Held him there for maybe 20 seconds or so then let him get up. He walked away and has been better behaved since.


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 15, 2018)

He’s never repaired like he’s gonna but me. My older one Lucy will take her head back-and-forth and start scraping her roof on the ground like she’s gonna but  me But I take a step closer to work and stop my foot down and she will just huff and walk away. I guess that’s the difference between male and female. Romeo has been banned it but I guess they’re still boy in him. I’m going to keep working with him. I’m just glad he’s not aggressive just pushy. I will find a way to get past this because I will never let any of my animals be in charge of us


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 15, 2018)

I like the image of the goat texting...


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s Romeo... the man himself


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh. Just reread my thread... that’s what you meant. Love / hate auto correct


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 15, 2018)

Nubians have ears and hate to have them messed with.... so I just grab Fuzzy's ear and he goes where I want him to go... and a keen switch helps, too.  I started the switch as a young kid, so don't know if it would work on an older goat?  I can now shake any stick, even a twig, at him and he goes.  
I am firmly loving and always as gentle as I can be with him and all the others, too.  But, zero tolerance to any behavior on their part that could hurt me.


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 15, 2018)

He’s almost 2.  Very charming with forever baby face. Super goofy. Boer mother. Nubian father. Mix. He’s never minded the ear touch. Does hate his horns touched because that’s how I lead him places sometimes when he’s being a stubborn.... well goat. He’s about 130 lbs. maybe try the switch better than my hand.  He hasn’t tested me recently but he’s been hanging with his mama who isn’t feeling well. Hoof issues


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 15, 2018)

Right now what he’s doing isn’t hurting me but I don’t want him to think he’s in control because it might turn to someone getting hurt one day. He’s very people friendly right now. The UPS lady loves to see my welcoming committee when she comes and he’s always leading the pack. Lol. But he Just needs reminding who in charge. He was born here so he’s been with us all his life. Just started this. I know we’ll get there. At least easier than just a straight aggressive all the time goat


----------



## DexterThompson (Oct 6, 2018)

Male goat attitude, hearing this for the first time.


----------

